# Anyone still using a 20D?



## Faxon (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a 20D, and am waiting to buy a 5DMkIII this year if I can save up a bit. Should I simply assume the 20D is obsolete? I still really like it, and 8mp seems nice enough for some things that won't be blown up over 5x7 or so. Is anyone still shooting with this older camera, or is the tendency to simply let it go? It's such a dear friend....


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 4, 2013)

Was good enough for photo a4, or a3 at a pace back in its day, should still be today.

Not worth much used. Ever fancied an IR camera?


----------



## m (Jan 4, 2013)

There's even a website displaying how blatantly obsolete this camera is:
http://500px.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=canon+20d

My gosh, how could you even dare to publicly admit that you own this ancient device?


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 4, 2013)

I recently upgraded to the 5D3 from the 40D. You will see a tremendously huge difference in your photos. I also have a 20D that served me very well for the time.


----------



## Policar (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Rebel XT (same sensor as the 20D, or very similar) and a 5D III.

The difference in image quality is not as great as I'd expected. At a given ISO between 100 and 1600, per pixel, the cameras perform within a stop or so of each other, which is surprising given how new the 5D III is and that they have similar pixel density. As regards sharpness, the Rebel is about as good for a 8x12 as the Mark III is for a 12X18, I would guess, and at the same print size the 5D III probably has over a stop advantage in terms of how clean the image is, nearly two stops. It has a bit more dynamic range.

For some bizarre reason the Rebel XT seems to handle JPEGs better, while the 5D seems soft per-pixel. I don't know why.

The Mark III has a beautiful finder, amazing fast autofocus, great build quality, and a nice LCD. Full frame gives a really special look with fast 35mm and 50mm lenses (and 135mm lenses, too, I think). I think you will not use your 20D much after getting the Mark III. It's a very nice camera.


----------



## curtisnull (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a couple of 20D's back in the day. It was a good camera and still is. 8MP is good enough for a lot of things. It most definitely has it's limitations compared to todays cameras. Mostly being ISO performance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2013)

I still have a 10D, its a fine camera. I've had most of the Canon DSLR's, only missing the 1D X and a couple Rebels.
I would not worry about the camera, upgrade if there are new features or things you need. I also have a 5D MK III, I bought it primarily for low light use, and as a tethered body for product photography.
However, for most all around photography, the 10D is fine. I use it as a backup. Save one of your 20D's for a backup body if you buy a new DSLR.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jan 4, 2013)

My dear 20D + 16-35 2.8L combo recorded some of most beautiful and memorable moments in my life.

5D3, man, is much much better in every aspect. I haven't really touched my 20D since I got the 5D3. In the 20D era, my 28-70 was pretty much collecting dusts in the closet. Now it shines again and is the most used lens on my 5D3.


----------



## Faxon (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks folks. That site mentioned by "M" convinced me that there is plenty of life left in my camera, and I will have to get busy using my 100mm macro.... Look forward to a 5D MkIII when it gets a bit closer to 2000, maybe. It just seems discussions tend to be about the newest cameras, but obviously, there are plenty of other ones in use...

Enjoying this site. Thanks to the folks who provide it....

Ron


----------



## pwp (Jan 4, 2013)

My teenage daughter resurrected my old 20D, pulled off the grip, bought a couple of new BP511 batteries from eBay, got a pre-owned eBay $65 kit EF-S 18-55is, grabbed my "little" 8Gb CF cards and started shooting. She loves it. It's better than her Samsung Galaxy phone camera. She prefers it to my walkabout G15. I hope her eyesight is better than mine with that thumbnail sized screen.

But still, the 20D was a cool little camera that I did a lot of professional work on as a second body to a 1Ds and 1Ds MkII. It's done over 300,000 actuations on the original shutter and still runs perfectly.

-PW


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2013)

I was using it till I just got the 6D. That camera and I went through a lot! The 6D is MUCH better in low light and my new IS lens allows me to shoot at lower shutter speed...but I find myself still reaching for the old controls. I'm so used to changing focus points with the 20D, I just can't do it as fast with the 6D. And Picture Styles? What the heck is that if I'm shooting RAW?
Not going back, but kind of miss it.


----------



## canonmike (Jan 5, 2013)

I was one of first 20D buyers and still use this camera with BG-E2 grip with various EF lenses, mostly 28-135mm and 70-200mm. I have taken thousands of photos for my grandsons various football and baseball games over the yrs, posted them all on Picassa for fellow parents to see and the camera still works flawlessly. Would love a 5D Mark III but being retired, I'll have to wait until prices eventually come down to a more modest level. Meanwhile, I'll just keep using my trusty 20D. You might choose to retain yours as a back up, once you have upgraded.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto. Except it's the 30D for me. Love that camera. Haven't used it for a while but I do still pull it out sometimes. It's not worth getting rid of and it's still a great camera. Keep your 20D. I suspect that you will regret selling more than keeping it.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Jan 5, 2013)

I was using the 20D until about 6 months ago. I have moved on to newer and better things.


----------



## WSMyles (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a 20D, but a 30D - and I can't see it being completely retired any time soon. The 5d3 just arrived, but I am loathe to take it anywhere it might get damaged yet  Still takes good images. Even better with proper lenses.

It's worth 2-3x as much to me as a 'backup' or "if it gets damaged, so what?" camera than anyone would pay me for it.

Meanwhile I have an awful lot to learn about the new beast!


----------



## Skulker (Jan 5, 2013)

I used a 30d until recently, then I got 127 pounds for it on ebay. It was a back up for my 7d.

I always was a good camera, and took good pictures until I sold it. I still sell pictures I took with it.

Up to date cameras will give better results and increase your opportunity to get a shot. Better autofocus,higher iso, more resolution will all mean you can get shots with a 5d3 that the 20d just can't capture to the same standard.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

Was there any 10D users? I feel alone with saying how the 20D was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Robert Welch (Jan 6, 2013)

The 20D marked a tremendous step forward in it's day for the Canon lineup, a nice improvement on the 10D and not really bettered for it's class in terms of IQ until the 40D came out many years later. I used a pair of them as a professional wedding photographer for many years with complete satisfaction. It's no worse a camera today, just been passed up by the capabilities of newer cameras. Considering it's value on the used market is little more than pocket change (in photographic equipment terms) it's probably worth keeping as a backup/beater camera unless you never anticipate needing such a thing. As noted by someone else, it also makes a great entry camera for a beginner photographer, maybe find a niece or nephew who might be a budding shutter bug and pass on the joy of photography to them, it's value in this respect may far exceed it's market worth.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 6, 2013)

a camera with me everyday is my 30d even though i am owning 7d and 5d mark iii. i am using 30d to support all my experiments, especially shooting textures.


----------



## dexstrose (Jan 6, 2013)

My trusty 10d was by my side until i got the 6d. I was so use to maxing out at 800 iso, underexposing my shots by a stop, and slow AF. It is still a great camera and will still use for a backup.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 6, 2013)

Never throw away a dear old friend 

I replaced it 4 years ago by two 40D s because the trigger button failed - I resolved the issue a few months ago with isopropanole after web based instructions and it worked. I will (never ?) give it away except to someone who will use (and love) it. It was my re-entry into real photography in 2005: with the great EF-S 60mm Macro.

Now it might be reused for
* high resolution time lapse
* as fourth body if I do not want change lenses
* for projects where I would like to leave the camera position untouched

For you it might serve as 1.6x tele converter. Shure, the sensor crop of a new full frame will have a little better IQ especially at high ISO values. But: File size is much smaller and this might help for stray and pray situations where you shoot a lot of frames but only a few are good.

Avoid lens changes if you have shooting situations where a FF and a CROP body combine to a great combo - for me it will be the situation 10-22 on crop for overview shots and the 100mm Macro on FF for detail photographs.

And, as others said: It is a valuable backup body.

Best - Michael


----------



## Rocky (Jan 6, 2013)

Robert Welch said:


> The 20D marked a tremendous step forward in it's day for the Canon lineup, a nice improvement on the 10D and not really bettered for it's class in terms of IQ until the 40D came out many years later. I used a pair of them as a professional wedding photographer for many years with complete satisfaction. It's no worse a camera today, just been passed up by the capabilities of newer cameras. Considering it's value on the used market is little more than pocket change (in photographic equipment terms) it's probably worth keeping as a backup/beater camera unless you never anticipate needing such a thing. As noted by someone else, it also makes a great entry camera for a beginner photographer, maybe find a niece or nephew who might be a budding shutter bug and pass on the joy of photography to them, it's value in this respect may far exceed it's market worth.



Well said. Just in case someone has a shutter release button problem, the alcohol treatment really works. I used it to fix my 20D a few months back. now I have my back up body again.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 6, 2013)

@RLPhoto
The 10D was a little usurped by the original rebel, which could do most of the same things (with the hack) and a little bit more (EF-s) for a lot less. It was also still quite an early camera before mass digital adoption.

My pal was looking for a cheap DSLR to fit his canon lenses so I sourced a good used one for him which was cheap as chips. He didn't mind using a card reader and didn't have any EF-s lenses, so it was a perfect fit.

All of these cameras, the 10D, 20D, 300D can still make as good images as they did when new, that is, very good in -as with any camera- the right hands.

I would still be using my 400D quite happily had it not been for the advent of video on DSLRs, which made it a no-brainer for work.

Things may move on, and a 'classic' DSLR might not have as much novelty appeal as say a canon rangefinder, or nikon fm2, but as others have said, for those on a budget, students, folks starting out, or folks without excess disposable income, a lot of these 'obselete' cameras will work just fine.


----------



## awair (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the 20D & just upgraded to the 7D. I was hoping to sell it, but no takers at any sensible price.

Over the years, I've had a few really good shots that I'm exceptionally happy with from the 20D, and I know its limitations (hence why I upgraded).

I'm keeping mine, but will try to use it more wisely:
* no cropping 
* good lighting (avoid high ISO)
* simple composition/focussing

With a couple of decent lens, its better (for me) to have a 2nd camera ready to shoot, rather than miss something by having the 'wrong' lens on my 'good' camera.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to say that the 30D I had is one rugged body (I know this is a 20D thread but same camera basically). I was at a graduation party I got hired to photograph and the client got a bit too drunk and accidentally threw up on me and my 30D while trying to get me to get a picture of their son. Ruined the lens but the body survived with no damage other then a good cleaning. I just recently gave it to my mother as a retirement gift and she jokes about it being "the camera that will never die". Has close to 200k shutter actuations.


----------



## Damon (Jan 7, 2013)

Still using mine along with a 5Dc. I am still happy with both even with their limitations.  The second I bother to check out something like the 5D markIII I will probably be like "whoa" what the blazes have I been doing? Check out the forum "survival of the fittest/luckiest" and you can laugh at my 20D (still going).
Funny thing is--I still am getting great images from both. They don't take video, open my beer, or mute my wife like the new ones do. Someday the latest camera will be in my hands but for now, I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, seeing as others have chimed in with their other 'older DSLR camera' input, here's mine.

I bought the Canon 350D (2nd 'entry level' Canon DSLR - aka 'Rebel XT' in some parts of the world) back in 2005. I had a few digital P&S cameras before that, and was deciding between a 20D and 350D.

The 350D was slightly newer, cheaper - but didn't have all the same features of the 20D (eg real dial, as many Custom Functions, etc). I decided on the 350D, mainly due to price and size. I was happy with it - and have taken many photos over the years (probably over 100k photos now).

In 2009 I bought the 7D... it was a definite step up for the 350D, and soon after the 7D had been announced I 'knew' this was the 'upgrade I was waiting for' (the 30D, 40D, didn't cut it for me). The 7D has been my workhorse since. The improved AF, handling, LiveView, higher ISO capabilties, bigger, brighter OVF and screen all really made the photographic experience more pleasurable. With my 7D I usually use my Canon 15-85mm USM IS lens.

Having said that, I still do use my 350D for the following:
- time lapse photography (either macro - with Canon 100mm USM macro or landscape usually with my Sigma 10-20mm), and my Hahnel Gigapro timer
- teaching friends / relatives aspects of DSLR photography (I give them the 350D to use / practice with often with the kit lens 18-55 attached)
- outings where I want the lightest / smallest travel package, again using 18-55 kit lens
- back up (eg when I have had my flash on my 7D serviced, under warrantee).

I hope to always keep my 350D as a backup, particularly as I have 3 well functioning batteries for it... (I have 2 for the 7D - which do last longer, but that's another story), and the 350D uses CF cards (win!) When I run my 350D photos through DxO Optics Pro, I do find I need to adjust the settings a bit more than I do with the 7D (ie for more saturation, sharpness) to get the same results that I'm looking for.

Cheers

Paul

Cheers.


----------



## kritanat (Jan 7, 2013)

my 10d is still working well, it goes with me everywhere since summer '03, just got new shutter for 86 bucks. other than that, it still a great camera !!!!


----------

